# Managed Server oder Webhosting?



## ThiKool (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich habe derzeit einen wie ich finde ziemlich überdimensionierten managed Server gemietet. Den habe ich nun auch schon länger
gemietet und damals hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, dass ich ziemlich viel Festplattenkapazität brauche und eine Traffic Flat wollte.
Zudem kenne ich mich nicht mit der Serververwaltung aus, daher managed.

Von der Performance ist der Server sicherlich niemals auch nur ansatzweiße ausgelastet bei maximal 30 Usern parallel auf meinen Projekten.

Ich bin auf diese Angebote gestoßen:
http://alfahosting.de/business-hosting/
(XL oder XXL)

Ist sowas grundätzlich zu empfehlen, oder wie wirkt sich das auf die Performance aus, da sich ja meherere Kunden einen Kern teilen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Serverauslastung aktuell zu messen, da ich leider gar keine Ahnung habe was ich nehmen soll.
Die einzigen Werte die ich habe sind mind. 80GB Kapazität und ca. 200 GB Traffic / Monat.


----------



## sheel (20. Mai 2015)

Hi

es wäre hilfreich, deinen jetztigen Server zum Vergleich zu kennen (Specs+Preis)
Was sind das denn für Projekte?
Welche Software und Prog.sprachen in Verwendung?

Es ist nur ein 0815-Hosting-Angebot, vergleichen mit dem Managed Server ist es
aufgrund fehlender Möglichkeiten evt. unbrauchbar (kommt ganz auf die Projekte an)

Alfahosting kenn ich außer dem Namen nicht, eine kurze Suche nach Erfahrungsdiskussionen uÄ.
hat aber überwiegend Schlechtes ergeben (und den starken Verdacht, dass sie sehr auf bezahlte
Werbungsschreiber setzen, die dazwischen immer wieder mal Lobgesänge anstimmen,
die nie richtig ins Thema reinpassen. Auch nicht positiv.)


----------



## ThiKool (21. Mai 2015)

Leider finde ich nicht mehr viel zu meinem Server nur noch das hier:

Server Type: DedicatedMonthly
Cost €79.00
HDD1.5TB
RAM 8GB
CPU Cores4
Bandwidth5TB

Derzeit betreibe ich zwei Homepages darauf, eine mit großer Download Datenbank mit Modifikationen zu einem Videospiel mit ca. 40GB Umfang, ca. 2000 Besucher pro Tag sowie maximal 30 Besuchern gleichzeitig.

Die zweite ist wesentlich kleiner mit ca. 300 Besuchern pro Tag.

Software und Programmsprachen sind eigentlich Standart - nichts Besonderes:
PHPmyAdmin

Sprachen:
PHP
Jquerry
HTML
CSS

Der Grund, warum ich den Server eigentlich immernoch behalte ist, dass ich sehr zufrieden damit bin, keine längeren Ausfälle hatte, das es den Server zu dem Preis (der absolute Schmerzgrenze ist) so nicht mehr gibt und aktuell ein sehr umfangreiches Browsergame in Planung habe, dass wohl sehr viele Ressourcen benötigen wird.

Eine Alternative wären Cloud Server Angebote wie z.B. von Amazon oder? Aber wie gesagt damit kenne ich mich zu wenig aus.

Sind diese Systeme immer performant weil sie immer die Leistung bringen die aktuell gebraucht wird und dementsprechend auch so abgerechnet werden?

Was hälst du alternativ von diesem Angebot:
https://www.1blu.de/server/managedserver/managedserver2p/

Oder sowas (davon bin ich sehr angetan):

https://www.hostnet.de/managed-root-cloud.html


----------

